# FOXJack?



## Ruger

Has anybody had the chance to try the FOXJack decoy yet where it connects to the battery door on the Foxpro calls? It looks like a sound concept, I would much rather carry one unit, instead of having to carry two. The price looks reasonable too. I'd like to get one, just curious if anybodys had the chance to try it.


----------



## Rich Cronk

Ruger said:


> Has anybody had the chance to try the FOXJack decoy yet where it connects to the battery door on the Foxpro calls? It looks like a sound concept, I would much rather carry one unit, instead of having to carry two. The price looks reasonable too. I'd like to get one, just curious if anybodys had the chance to try it.


----------------------------------
I have one, and it works OK


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'm waiting for the one to come out for the spitfire. I should check, it might be out already.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Ok. Just placed my order for the Fox Jack 2 for the spitfire. They say it should be available within the next week or so. I'll let you know how it initially works.


----------



## Ruger

I think I'm gonna order one for the Fury.


----------



## Ruger

I think I'm gonna order one for the Fury.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

fr3db3ar said:


> Ok. Just placed my order for the Fox Jack 2 for the spitfire. They say it should be available within the next week or so. I'll let you know how it initially works.


I just saw that one today. I have a spitfire too, I'm interested to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## DeereGuy

I just bought one for my Fury at Jays today....going to try it out this eve.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard

Did you guys get these? Any reports?


----------



## Birdmanf250

Also interested in any feedback. I want one for my foxpro scorpion.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i want one for my firestrom

i will tell my sons to get it for me for fathers day this year,after all they bought me the caller


----------



## Rick Howard

good kids.


----------



## Ruger

I did buy one. So far i really like it. It has a real erratic movement that catches the critters eye. It was easy to attach and I haven't noticed a difference in battery life. I have mine on a fury. To be honest tho, I've been using mostly hand calls lately but I still use the foxpro with the Foxjack as a decoy. A $650 decoy!! Lol. It is a good combo tho. A lot of the time when I'm using the hand calls I'll have the foxpro playing crow or magpie sounds while I'm calling. Or if I have one coming in sometimes I'll stop calling and have the foxpro on mouse squeaks to coax em in. I think the Foxjack is a good product especially for the price.


----------



## Rick Howard

Thanks Ruger. I just bought a fury (a used one). Although I like my mojo. I don't want to have to carry both the call and the decoy. I too plan to make advantage of the e call in the same was you do. I want to use it as a calling buddy with some of my recordings too. I have several plans for it.


----------



## DeereGuy

Sorry I never got back to this thread. I really liked the action on it and it seemed to draw more attention than my Jack Attack. I now have a Shockwave and will be buying the decoy for that as soon as it is available.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar

I've run mine a few times and so far so good. I like only carrying one item out to do double duty. Even if it burns up the batteries at twice the normal rate I'm only using 4 instead of 8 (MOJO + caller) I have found that when you're calling and decoying.......and the batteries no longer have the power to run both units the decoy will continue to run and you can't turn it off because effectively the caller is no longer powered so it can't receive signals from the remote


----------



## Rick Howard

Thanks fellas. Good to know. I think I am sold. Some fellas here said they had an issue with it frying their battery box...... No such issues like that for anyone?


----------



## fr3db3ar

not for me. then again I've only been out when it's cooooooold


----------



## Ruger

No issues like that. Just make sure ya read the instructions. Instructions say that if ya hook it up wrong you could fry something.


----------



## Rick Howard

That makes sense. I will give it a shot.


----------



## JTKillough

It works too! This dog ran up and took a long sniff before his sniffer quit him. I guess his sniffer met snuffer, but needless to say, the Foxjack held him there long enough and thats all that counts.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger

Good looking yote, great hunt.


----------



## bar-d

So, you snuffed his sniffer?

:hunter:


----------

